# Rust Streaks on Mobile Home



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Does anyone know a way to remove rust streaks down the side of a mobile home without damaging the trailer itself? This is my daughter's mobile home. The streaks are coming from the gutters. I'm sure that's something that needs fixing too.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

might try some wood bleach, I know it works on fiberglass so it might work on metal.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Bumping this up in case someone else has suggestions. Thanks Rancher for your thoughts.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Scrub it with Iron-Out rust remover product?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> Scrub it with Iron-Out rust remover product?


That's a thought. Thanks Willow Girl.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Or Rust Aid - scroll down page on link and it tells what surfaces it's safe for.

Amazon.com: Rustaid Rust Stain Remover For Outdoors: Home Improvement


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Cliff said:


> Or Rust Aid - scroll down page on link and it tells what surfaces it's safe for.
> 
> Amazon.com: Rustaid Rust Stain Remover For Outdoors: Home Improvement


This sounds like it would do the job. I didn't think of looking on Amazon. Thank you!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Country Lady said:


> This sounds like it would do the job. I didn't think of looking on Amazon. Thank you!


Welcome. Lowe's and Home Depot type stores should have it too.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

CLR or LimeAway works pretty good and may be more available - Whatever's rusting will need paint or you'll have to keep cleaning the rust off all the time. I had a metal door that was showing rust streaks real bad - CLR ( calcium, lime,rust remover) or Lime away worked real good then a coat of paint to stop the rust. No more problem


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Badger said:


> CLR or LimeAway works pretty good and may be more available - Whatever's rusting will need paint or you'll have to keep cleaning the rust off all the time. I had a metal door that was showing rust streaks real bad - CLR ( calcium, lime,rust remover) or Lime away worked real good then a coat of paint to stop the rust. No more problem


I'd probably try CLR too.

I once bought a used car that had streaks running down the body from a rust spot. CLR cleaned the streaks very quickly, and even though I owned the car for several years, the rust stains never came back. I think it might take quite a while for the streaks to show up.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

If the streaks are from the gutters, they might be from the screws holding the gutter. They would have to be iron or steel to make rust. Replacing them with aluminum screws would be ideal but hard to find. Galvanized screws might go several years before they made any rust.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

From the ground, it looks like the rust is from the screws. DD (with my help) will be up on the ladder tomorrow. Thanks for these suggestions.


----------

